# Purebred from a mixed flock.



## Willis (Apr 2, 2016)

I plan to free range Leghorns and mixed Bantams together, but I want to keep the Leghorns purebred. I hope to do this by culling out cross breeds. I'm wondering if I can keep my Leghorns pure. *Can a chicken look exactly like a Leghorn, but actually be half Bantam?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt you'll have any issues telling who is pure bred and who isn't. If the bird isn't white chances are it's not pure. Then there's the whole size thing. Mixed birds will not be the same size as either bantam or large fowl.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 2 chickens who wandered over from next door and their roo is a Blue Jersey Giant, and mom is an unknown bantam and aside from being small, they look just like Jerseys.


----------

